# Happy Happy Joy Joy.



## The Wraith (Feb 2, 2006)

I believe I am starting to come out of my dp, or come to terms with it at least. After medical testing and after a week of medication of all natrual vitamins and supplements. (ie.. HTP-5 , Complex B-50, C-500 with rose hips ect.) I have started to regain my senses one at a time. My sense of smell has really improved and I have been more perceptive to my surroundings, and though the nostalgia has been a bit overwhelming and bittersweet. It is also accompanied by a sense that it will pass and I can finally live in the present, and move on from the tenterhooks of my past. I have embraced the dissasociation and much like waking up from a dream I can now find my way through it to full consciousness again. I know a lot of you still feel enchained to the anguish it causes. As I progress my thoughts often go on the trail of "how come no one else can see through the fog or what makes it so difficult to snap out"? Because I have seemed to find a way, so why can't everyone else. This all seems to be more of a mental illusion than a physiological disease. Stopping drinking and starting a healthy diet/relationship has done wondors for me. I haven't felt this good in years, and I still don't even feel that well. It is just better than it has been for a long time. I hope this path is the right way to reality again, and just not a scenic bypass.

A few positive things about my dp has been my writing and all around creativity has been so much more imrpoved. I always wanted to write really dissonant music and write darker material that gos to uncharted parts of the mind. Though it does impede my ability to function in everyday life. I guess that is the price you pay for a dream.

What are some of your positives about dp/dr, if any?

I hope everyone finds their way to feeling comfortable in their own skin again, as well as their niche in life.


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2006)

Great to hear your recovering.
Got any tips for the rest of us still struggelin' with finding the "way" out?

How long have you been DPED?


----------



## Captain_K (Aug 22, 2004)

"A few positive things about my dp has been my writing and all around creativity has been so much more imrpoved. I always wanted to write really dissonant music and write darker material that gos to uncharted parts of the mind. Though it does impede my ability to function in everyday life. I guess that is the price you pay for a dream."

I think that is an important statement. I hope some have read this and see it's value.

I think one important conclusion I have drawn in hindsight pertaining to DP, is that if you can find some thread of something that was in your life as far back as you can remember, that might be a life line. Something to give yourself a center. In my instance, I think of the arts. Painting, drawing, sculpture..music...poetry...writing...dance. Practice it no matter how poor you think the results are, just keep in mind that the purpose of it is a safety rope through this sort of dark jungle you are going through.

Sincerely,
Captain K


----------



## The Wraith (Feb 2, 2006)

MentallyIll - I think Captain K answered your question. 

Captain K - Thanks for noticing what I said about finding some chard of identity and relevance amid the feelings of complete desolation.

I just think that a lot of people who have this disorder or disorders like this should try to find a healthy catharsis before retreating to the nearest psychiatrist for meds. Though if people feel they urgently need to, than do it. I just don't agree with a lot of psychologists way of suppressing problems. I agree with you 100% with what you said above.


----------



## sidjor (Oct 15, 2005)

How did u come up with the cocktail ?

Thanks,

sid


----------



## freesong (Dec 26, 2005)

I am taking similar vitamin/mineral supplements and they are truly helping. I still think there is an X factor for mine that involves something that is messing with my temporal lobes and it could be a combination of things but I am determined to get to the bottom of this and not to need drugs of any kind anymore if at all possible. I know that in my case, sleep is disturbed and then this altered state. When I get deep sleep (Delta to REM) then I am good to go.


----------



## raip74 (Nov 17, 2006)

Hey Wrath!!!

(1)Can you tell me who told u the vitamin supplements to cure DP. (ie.. HTP-5 , Complex B-50, C-500 with rose hips ect.) Can you send me details of these vitamins
(2) Is it safe to take them without any medical consultation?

Would appreciate if you rely


----------

